# How often do you guys have a cheat meal on a cut



## Noel Newman (Sep 14, 2018)

I don't compete just trying to go from 225 15% down to 8 or 9 before I bulk again. Every 2 weeks? Once a month?


----------



## BadGas (Sep 14, 2018)

Noel Newman said:


> I don't compete just trying to go from 225 15% down to 8 or 9 before I bulk again. Every 2 weeks? Once a month?



Every weekend ... Sat and Sun ... Chinese/Pizza/Ribs/Mexican are just some of my cheat items.. 

I actually stop eating pork all together .. when I go hardcore diet.. So pork as a whole, would end up having to be a cheat item also.


----------



## Faiteer (Sep 15, 2018)

I visit burgerking once a month.. Sometimes i can't live without junk food


----------



## BadGas (Sep 15, 2018)

Faiteer said:


> I visit burgerking once a month.. Sometimes i can't live without junk food



Ribs.. burgers.. steaks.. chinese .. mexican are my junk food.


----------



## superted (Sep 17, 2018)

Never really

Even my refeeds are clean

Altho Id say best plan is to stay lean in the first place - There's no need to add excessive fat in a bulk and you can eat just about anything on 5,000 calories and still hit your macros

Ted


----------



## Derek Wilson (Sep 24, 2018)

I am trying to stop eating junk food! If a person doesn't consume soda or excessive caffeine or junk food, what are the most important changes they can make for better health? Drinking green tea? Eating more greens? Fewer animal products or less sugar or gluten?


----------



## superted (Sep 24, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> I am trying to stop eating junk food! If a person doesn't consume soda or excessive caffeine or junk food, what are the most important changes they can make for better health? Drinking green tea? Eating more greens? Fewer animal products or less sugar or gluten?



Stay away from any processed foods - All depends on your goal but as far as sugar is concerned try to keep the carbs complex - Also depends on your budget but Oat and Eggs are a staple for anyone interested in BB and cheap

Clearly Organic and Free Range is better but in this game where your bulking on 5,000 calories or more that can get pretty damn expensive 

Ted


----------



## blergs. (Sep 25, 2018)

Atleast once a week!   still generally healthy for me, but high cal foods and volume . like home made veggie pizza, fries and spring rolls! haha


----------

